# Increase in home carers credit by €100



## Brendan Burgess (8 Oct 2019)

increase


----------



## deadlyduck (8 Oct 2019)

@Brendan Burgess That title should read an increase of *€100*


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Oct 2019)

Thanks Ducky - corrected now


----------

